# Athel Line Ltd.



## belfast47

Does anyone remember, or did anyone sail with, the molasses carrier, Athel Line?


----------



## BillH

The following link may be of interest.



RAY SOLLY SEA BOOKS


----------



## Neil McInnes

Athelcrest 63 DB.


----------

